

Shelly Farnham on What Makes Facebook Apps Work - bootload
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2008/03/shelly-farnham-on-what-makes-f.html

======
wallflower
The large "Enhanced communication" pie chart slice has got to be a gussied-up
term that covers SuperWall/FunWall type applications

